# Use the camera of an old phone



## zoran44 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not really sure is this the right sub-forum but anyway I have an old samsung phone (Samsung D900i - Full phone specifications) whose screen is broken.
It had been lying in a box for years and it still works fine, expect that you can only see the cracks on the screen...
But it has an ok camera so I was wondering how can I use this camera as a webcam?
I figured I'll need an usb cable, but I really don't know how could I extract this camera from the phone and connect it to my pc?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Given the cheap price of webcams why would ever think of doing this?

BG


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not likely that a phone will output a live camera feed. At least I haven't seen any that provide that function.


----------



## geosman (Sep 15, 2007)

I cannot help but saw this and thought this guy has the kind of curiosity that is needed by good scientists. Hope U R 1. I admire U for attacking what might be an impossible task but why not!! It's there so go forth! If we all sit back and wait for the mega companies to do it for us we will be poor and zombie-like. I am going to search the web to see if anyone else has tried.


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with Geosman. Hobby electronics is supposed to be fun so DO play with broken equipment and investigate the possibilities.

(Unfortunately, I can't help with the question but if there's any marking on the camera unit you might be able to identify it and get the data sheet.)


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

I totally agree its worth a shot to tinker around with. I would think it would be necessary to see the screen though to access the settings menu. If the phone records video I bet there is a way to sync the feed with a pc through bluetooth, data cable or maybe wifi. It sounds like a good project. If you are looking for a webcam and low on money there are thousands of cams on ebay selling for as low as $5 with shipping. I will look around and see if I can help you, please keep us updated on how it goes if you decide to do the project.


----------

